# ماذا تعرف عن الآيس كريم



## white rose (13 يونيو 2009)

كشفت دراسة جديدة عن سر فعالية الآيس كريم والمثلجات في تحسين مزاج الإنسان .. 
وزيادة شعوره بالسرور والنشوة، بعد أن ثبت أنه ينشط مراكز السرور والسعادة في الدماغ. 













فقد وجد الباحثون في مركز علوم التصوير العصبي بمعهد الطب النفسي في لندن، 

أن الحلويات المثلجة تثير المناطق الدماغية المسؤولة عن مشاعر السرور والبهجة، 

وتؤثر بصورة فورية ومباشرة على أجزاء الدماغ المسيطرة على المزاج. 



ولاحظ هؤلاء بعد إخضاع عدد من المتطوعين لفحوصات دماغية باستخدام تقنية التصوير 

بالرنين المغناطيسي الوظيفي لرؤية المناطق الدماغية النشطة أثناء تناولهم كوب من الآيس كريم 

أن للمثلجات تأثير فوري على الأجزاء التي أظهرت البحوث السابقة أنها تنشط عند استمتاع الإنسان والتي تعرف بمناطق السرور والبهجة 


وأشار العلماء إلى أن تناول المثلجات وخصوصا الآيس كريم، يعتبر من ألذ متع الحياة(صدقوا وياليت بالشكولاتة ) 









كونها ترتبط بذكريات مميزة من مراحل الطفولة وأوقات الإجازات والعطلات وبهجة الصيف والأوقات الجميلة، 

منوهين إلى أنها المرة الأولى التي يثبت فيها دور الآيس كريم في تحقيق سعادة الإنسان 

وتنشيط أحاسيس البهجة والفرح لديه. 








فوائد كثيرة للآيس كريم ، من أهمها أنه يساعد على تقوية العظام، وحرق الدهون، وتخفيض ضغط الدم العالي، وزيادة النشاط العام للجسم، 

كما أثبت فعاليته في مكافحة سرطان القولون، إلى جانب دوره في تحسين المزاج، وتقليل خطر الإصابة بالجلطات، 

وتقوية المناعة، ومنع تكوّّن حصى الكلى. 







أما إذا تطرقنا إلى أحد مضار الآيس كريم * فهو من أحد مسببات الصداع * الذي يعرف بصداع الآيس كريم 






من سمات هذا الصداع اختفاؤه السريع. ومن الأسباب المعروفة لهذه الحالة،تناول الآيس كريم بسرعة أو تجرع 

المشروبات الباردة.​


----------



## اني بل (13 يونيو 2009)




----------



## kalimooo (13 يونيو 2009)

جميل جداااا يا الوردة البيضاء

شكراااااا على المعلومات الرائعة

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## شيرين حنا (13 يونيو 2009)

اشكركم علي المعلومات الجميلة
انا في الاول كنت افكر ليه اضرار اكتر من الفوائد


----------



## Rosetta (13 يونيو 2009)

*مرسي يا قمرة 
ربنا يحميكي​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (13 يونيو 2009)

معلومات راااااااااائعه 

ميرررررسى على المعلومات 


ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## جيلان (13 يونيو 2009)

*فعلا فى انظمة ريجيم بالايس كريم كمان تلاقيه ممتع ده هههههههههه
ميرسى للموضوع ربنا يبارك حياتك يا قمر*


----------



## white rose (14 يونيو 2009)

Joyful Song قال:


>



*ميرسي Joyful 

الرب يباركك*


----------



## white rose (14 يونيو 2009)

كليمو قال:


> جميل جداااا يا الوردة البيضاء
> 
> شكراااااا على المعلومات الرائعة
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك



*ميرسي يا كليمو

نورت الموضوع*


----------



## white rose (14 يونيو 2009)

شيرين حنا قال:


> اشكركم علي المعلومات الجميلة
> انا في الاول كنت افكر ليه اضرار اكتر من الفوائد




*اهلا يا شيرين

الرب يبارك حياتك*


----------



## white rose (14 يونيو 2009)

red rose88 قال:


> *مرسي يا قمرة
> ربنا يحميكي​*



*ميرسي ليك يا رد روز


نورتي الموضوع *


----------



## white rose (14 يونيو 2009)

kokoman قال:


> معلومات راااااااااائعه
> 
> ميرررررسى على المعلومات
> 
> ...



*ميرسي لوجودك الجميل يا كوكو

الرب يباركك*


----------



## white rose (14 يونيو 2009)

جيلان قال:


> *فعلا فى انظمة ريجيم بالايس كريم كمان تلاقيه ممتع ده هههههههههه
> ميرسى للموضوع ربنا يبارك حياتك يا قمر*




*ممتع و بس ............. هاد لذيذ كمان


نورتي الموضوع يا جيلان

الرب يباركك*


----------



## doooody (14 يونيو 2009)

_ميرسي علي الموضوع الجميل _
_انا كنت فاكرة ان الايس كريم _
_مضر وبيتخن جدااااااااااااا_
_:ab4:_​


----------



## abokaf2020 (14 يونيو 2009)

مفيش مع الموضوع واحده ايس كريم مانجو وفراولة


----------



## white rose (15 يونيو 2009)

doooody قال:


> _ميرسي علي الموضوع الجميل _
> _انا كنت فاكرة ان الايس كريم _
> _مضر وبيتخن جدااااااااااااا_
> _:ab4:_​





*شوفي لو ابتديتي اكل بالآيسكريم كل يوم صبح و ظهر و ليل ....
اكيد هتتخني


مو بعدين تقوليلي موضوعك شجعني اكتر من الآيسكريم .............!!!!!!!!!!

ههههههههههههه


اهلا بيك يا دودي​*


----------



## white rose (15 يونيو 2009)

abokaf2020 قال:


> مفيش مع الموضوع واحده ايس كريم مانجو وفراولة



*تكرمي يا خانم ...............

 اي نوع من الآيسكريم ........  اهلا و سهلا


تامري يا قمر​*


----------



## just member (15 يونيو 2009)

*معلومات جميلة *
*شكرا اكتير*
**​


----------



## white rose (15 يونيو 2009)

come with me قال:


> *معلومات جميلة *
> *شكرا اكتير*
> **​



*اهلا يا come with me 

ميرسي لرايك الجميل​*


----------



## sara A (15 يونيو 2009)

*معلومة جميلة*
*ميرسى  white rose*
*ربنا يباركك*


----------



## abokaf2020 (15 يونيو 2009)

white rose قال:


> *تكرمي يا خانم ...............
> 
> اي نوع من الآيسكريم ........  اهلا و سهلا
> 
> ...



ربنا يخلي انا كاتبه عايزاه مانجو وفراولة ويا سلام لو من المالكي


----------



## white rose (15 يونيو 2009)

sara a قال:


> *معلومة جميلة*
> *ميرسى  white rose*
> *ربنا يباركك*



*ميرسي سارة

نورتي الموضوع​*


----------



## white rose (15 يونيو 2009)

abokaf2020 قال:


> ربنا يخلي انا كاتبه عايزاه مانجو وفراولة ويا سلام لو من المالكي



*بس هيك ..................... ولو ... تأمري .........


و عندك واحد ايسكريم مشكل مانجو و فراولة و دلعووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو

ما بقدر حطلك صور للأسف ..... مرة تانية انشالله​*


----------



## abokaf2020 (15 يونيو 2009)

white rose قال:


> *بس هيك ..................... ولو ... تأمري .........
> 
> 
> و عندك واحد ايسكريم مشكل مانجو و فراولة و دلعووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو
> ...



احلي ايس كريم مكلتوش في حياتي


----------



## كوك (16 يونيو 2009)

_*ميرسى جدا على المعلومه*_
_*وتسلم ايدك*_
_*ربنا يبارك حياتك*_​


----------



## وليم تل (16 يونيو 2009)

أهداء من وليم تل الى وايت روز

وشكرا على المعلومات الرائعة
ودمتى بود​


----------



## المجدلية (16 يونيو 2009)

جميل جدااااااااااااااا +++ ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## white rose (17 يونيو 2009)

كوك قال:


> _*ميرسى جدا على المعلومه*_
> _*وتسلم ايدك*_
> _*ربنا يبارك حياتك*_​



*ميرسي يا كوك

تسلم ايديك كمان يا رب​*


----------



## white rose (17 يونيو 2009)

وليم تل قال:


> أهداء من وليم تل الى وايت روز
> 
> وشكرا على المعلومات الرائعة
> ودمتى بود​



*كلك زوق اخ وليم

الآيسكريم بالصورة بيشهي

يسلموا ايديك​*


----------



## white rose (17 يونيو 2009)

المجدلية قال:


> جميل جدااااااااااااااا +++ ربنا يبارك حياتك



*ميرسي يا مجدلية

نورتينا

الرب يباركك​*


----------

